# 60's GTO VIN Search for older titles



## 66gtoquest (Jun 29, 2009)

Greetings,

I am primarily a Buick guy but I have one 70 GTO project that is taking a while due to the extreme neglect of the PO....

I have an opportunity to acquire a 66 goat in good condition with no motor. Everything else is very restorable and I am in love with this car.

The Problem:
I found this car by accident at an estate sale and no one has any record of the vehicle...I have tried AAA, and plan to go to the CA DMV, but they won't issue a new title without a bill of sale.....

Are there any creative ways to get this info? I'd hate to see the car get parted out if the current person in posession of the vehicle can't sell it in it's all original form....

Is there a GTO "registry" of sorts similar to Carfax or what the Mormons do for geneology?

Any help would be appreciated.

=GQ


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, there is a service callede RHS Automotive Services that deals with strictly Pontiacs. 

PHS Automotive Services, Inc.

They can provide you with a build sheet, history information, copies of the orginial build sheet and dealer ordering forms, informations and serial numbers on the vin, and even a reproduction of the window sticker used for that Vin #. I guess alot of guys on here have used it and say its worth every penny. Check out the link.

Lucas:shutme


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

it is woth it, thya also sent me a bnch of spects on my car, even the starter is listed ha


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66gtoquest said:


> I found this car by accident at an estate sale....
> 
> .....current person in posession of the vehicle can't sell it in it's all original form....


Just buy the car, get a bill of sale from the estate, submit to the DMV.


----------

